# August 2010 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the July giveaway was tiger 408. Congratulations!

This month Northwest pack goats is donating a Dog dazer for the give away item. Great item to have on hand anytime you are out walking!

[attachment=0:c7xduowq]DAZER-16900.jpg[/attachment:c7xduowq]

To enter for a chance to win in the random drawing simply reply to this post by August 31st.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Congradulations! Tiger 408!

Count me in for the dog dazer. 
R.


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

We need one of these! :x


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in too please 

Seeing as how I won the July giveaway the odds of the universe are against me on this one but can't pass up a chance at great free stuff. 

Want to say thank you to Rex at Northwest Packgoats for the leadrope and collar too. 
Perfect timing on that one as one of my boys decided to lose his collar in the swamp muck recently.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd say Cuzco would appreciate if we had one of these.


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

That looks like a wonderful gadget! Please include me in the drawing.


----------



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

Please enter me in the drawing. I like dogs but you can only eat so many of them. This would help.
Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Just what I need! Please count me in.

I had just put it on my want list after reading about it in this forum!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Really need that, count us in, thanks!


----------



## Barley (Mar 29, 2010)

Barley goat would sure like to have of them thar things. Please add me in on the drawing.


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## ColoGoatGuys (Jul 1, 2009)

We just got a new "used" goat that was chased around by farm dogs and is justifiably nervous of dogs. He would like to have one of these if its in the stars.

Thanks!!!


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

got to have one!


----------



## colomtngoat (Mar 1, 2010)

COOL!


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

ya sign me up


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

I have not bought one yet, this could be my chance.
Please sign me up.
Denny
Spicewood, Texas


----------



## Chivito (May 22, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! you totally read my mind! i just got a puppy and she is in need of some more training... sign me up!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Im in!


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm in, this would be great for my 4-H kids, keeping our fingers crossed!


----------



## eastcoastpackers (Feb 27, 2010)

Whew! I about missed you this time ~ so busy this summer. Count me in.


----------



## 3 point or better (Aug 25, 2010)

I am new to the site but count me in thanks.


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

Wonder if it will work on wolves. Count me in.
Denise


----------



## SARBelgians (Dec 18, 2009)

Count me in too!

THANKS!

Jillian


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks handy on some of these mountain bike trails


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please count me in. Would love to have another one. Thanks, wyowinds


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of this months drawing is McDanAx. Congratulations!


----------

